# So many sheep breeds to choose from!



## cedarhillfiberfarm (Dec 9, 2017)

I already have four angora goats, but I would like to add a few sheep as well. I am limited in barn space, I'd say two regular sized sheep, or three small ones to fit comfortably.  My angora goats are on the small and gentle side, so I want to stay with small and gentle sheep. (I know you're thinking, "goats? gentle? Impossible!" I would like a sheep breed that produces lots of fine, soft wool, (like merino) but most of those are so big. I did look at a few miniature sheep breeds, and I really like their size and personalities, but not so much the wool. 
So here are my questions: First, is there a small breed of sheep that produces lots of fine, soft wool that I am overlooking? 

I wouldn't mind a cross, but wouldn't a specific cross be hard to find?

Could I make my own cross? I.e. buy a ewe, have her bred to ram of choice, and keep resulting lambs and their mother. Foreseen problem: The ewe would only have goats for company until her babies arrived. -- I like this idea, but it needs A LOT more thought first. 

I am at the brainstorming stage, and I think choosing a breed will be the hardest part...there are so many to choose from!

I like to do my research well in advance, so this is something I would plan to do in the next few years. 
Any random advice to offer would also be appreciated, I'm all ears!

Thank you!


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 9, 2017)

http://www.selectsmart.com/plus/select.php?url=uncommonsheep
http://www.selectsmart.com/plus/select.php?url=sheepbreed

Just as a starting place. I don't have sheep (yet) and when it happens it will be a hair/meat sheep breed. Have pretty much decided on Katahdin, Dorper, or crosses. Lamb chops or a leg of lamb with gravy is just so delish!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 9, 2017)

I have hair sheep. But if I were to have a wool sheep, the Cotswold would catch my eye because of those long lovely locks. I don't have wool sheep because that would lead me down a whole new road.......I'd have to get a spinning wheel and learn to spin, knit, crochet, probably toss in weaving to that, and I already know how to hook rugs. Do not have time for all that right now. 

Cotswolds are big and you want small. @secuono  has small wool sheep. She can tell you all about them.


----------



## cedarhillfiberfarm (Dec 9, 2017)

Latestarter said:


> http://www.selectsmart.com/plus/select.php?url=uncommonsheep
> http://www.selectsmart.com/plus/select.php?url=sheepbreed



These were quite helpful, thanks! I got Rambouillet for one, and Merino for the other. If I could find one of those mixed with a miniature breed I think I would have just what I want.


----------



## cedarhillfiberfarm (Dec 9, 2017)

Baymule said:


> I have hair sheep. But if I were to have a wool sheep, the Cotswold would catch my eye because of those long lovely locks.



Cotswold sheep do have gorgeous locks, similar to my angoras! It does take time to get into the fiber crafts, and it is so addicting. There are so many tools needed to process fiber much less use it. I'm still working on building my tools.


----------



## Bossroo (Dec 9, 2017)

The Merino sheep is the base of fine wool production and is the smallest of the fine wool sheep. However, they can be quite flighty. Ramboullet has great fine wool production that was the basis of US wool and slaughter x-bred lamb production.  Corriedale is a great wool producer for a small home operation.( I raised quite a few of these two breeds). Just as a heads up :  When you consider  the sheeps' purchase price, annual feed and your labor for upkeep costs, breeding/ replacement of the sheep costs as well as cost of sheering is way high even if you can find someone to sheer the  sheep in this day and age. It would be cheaper to buy already processed imported wool for hobby needs.


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Dec 9, 2017)

How small do you consider small? A number of my cormos are about the same size as my angoras and are as fine as you could want. You can certainly create your own mix but I would caution against keeping a ewe with only goats for company. In my experience goats can be sort of snobby and the species really prefer their own company.


----------



## cedarhillfiberfarm (Dec 9, 2017)

Roving Jacobs said:


> How small do you consider small? A number of my cormos are about the same size as my angoras and are as fine as you could want.



I'm thinking of something around the size of my angoras, so not too much over 100lbs. 
I really hadn't considered that breed, but it does seem like it might fit my purpose. I actually happen to know of someone close who raises them, so I could easily go for a visit. I'll have to try some of their wool. How much do they usually produce per year?


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 10, 2017)

If you were to get 2 small sheep, you could keep them with the goats but you would have to adjust minerals. Goats need a lot more copper than sheep so you could buy sheep minerals and then copper bolus the goats every 4-6 months as needed.


----------



## Girlies' Mum (Dec 14, 2017)

Hi All, I have been meaning to introduce myself but not got round to it,  so apologies. But this post was too interesting to me to keep quiet! I have 4 beloved pet sheep and 2 are Shetlands  - a gimmer and a wether lamb, and Shetlands seem to fit your requirements perfectly unless I am totally missing the point. Shetlands have the finest of all UK sheep wool, very popular with spinners and are tiny - about 60-100 lbs I guess. My little pair are ultra friendly (one was a pet lamb, other not) and they are very tough. My only hesitation is whether they could handle some of the USA climates especially the heat (they are very tough re cold and wet etc and eat poor quality grass/thistles/nettles, but the Shetland isles are between Scotland and Norway!  I only know people in the UK with them. You would have to check, if you live in a hot place. Look  at the Shetland Society page http://www.shetland-sheep.org.uk/page.php?Plv=1&P1=6&P2=&P3=
Is that any help? Will do a proper intro shortly on the intro page! And I support "latestarter" - do be careful not to accidentally copper poison your sheep, they are very sensitive.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 14, 2017)

Greetings @Girlies' Mum and welcome to BYH (almost a year after you first signed up! )  Glad you finally got around to posting! Good to have you with us   Please make yourself at home! Always room for more good Sheeple here


----------



## Girlies' Mum (Dec 14, 2017)

Thank you so much for the lovely welcome, latestarter!  Not as much of a latestarter as me it would seem, as you noticed my joining date!!. I will go now with my tail between my legs to the joining thread and explain why.....though I will be back as I am definitely Sheeple


----------



## secuono (Dec 14, 2017)

Baymule said:


> I have hair sheep. But if I were to have a wool sheep, the Cotswold would catch my eye because of those long lovely locks. I don't have wool sheep because that would lead me down a whole new road.......I'd have to get a spinning wheel and learn to spin, knit, crochet, probably toss in weaving to that, and I already know how to hook rugs. Do not have time for all that right now.
> 
> Cotswolds are big and you want small. @secuono  has small wool sheep. She can tell you all about them.




I've got Babydoll Southdown sheep. 
Most don't grow much wool, but a few breeders around the country are breeding for longer staple length, myself included. 

Babydolls are short, wide, stout sheep, not fine boned like Mini Cheviot or Shetland, who both also grow a lot of wool in comparison. Babydolls also have a lot of lanolin, which is a pain to get it all out. But they are very tough little things with lots of personality. What they look like also varies from breeder to breeder, some go for the large, thick shape, while others prefer a leaner, more feminine look to the body. Same with how woolly faces, ears and legs are. 
Being so short and stout, they can be tricky to flip, so a sheep chair is a good investment or you can teach them to stand for routine things like vaccines, hoof trimming and crutching. I only flip mine when they refuse to stand still for me. I pull the far hind leg out from under them towards me, while turning the head in towards me. Once on the ground, I roll them over and onto their butt or on their butt and leaning against a corner.
All being naturally polled was a huge thing for me.
Be aware that true, non greying black is very hard to find because it's hard to tell if they will grey or not. Most go grey within a few years. So if you want black wool, be very picky or buy an older black ewe. I have a ram and an ewe who have both remained black, others are all slowly greying out and even had a lamb born who started to grey before summer was even over! But grey is very pretty, at least I sure like it for spinning.
Being the pony of the sheep world, they get fat easily and usually can't or rather not jump a fence to escape. You should be able to haul them home shotgun style, lamb or adult. They are 80-150 pounds, height and how fat they are play a big roll in that. 
Babydolls are not very fine in wool, this also varies greatly and diet can play a large part in how nice or cruddy the wool is.


 

For crossbred sheep, you could choose two different breed of ewes, so they have company, and breed them to a 3rd breed of sheep or even use 2 different rams.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 14, 2017)

Girlies' Mum said:


> Thank you so much for the lovely welcome, latestarter!  Not as much of a latestarter as me it would seem, as you noticed my joining date!!. I will go now with my tail between my legs to the joining thread and explain why.....though I will be back as I am definitely Sheeple


Glad to have more sheeple here! Glad you are joining in the fun!


----------



## Girlies' Mum (Dec 15, 2017)

Thank you Baymule, nice to be here!


----------



## cedarhillfiberfarm (Dec 15, 2017)

Girlies' Mum said:


> Hi All, I have been meaning to introduce myself but not got round to it,  so apologies. But this post was too interesting to me to keep quiet! I have 4 beloved pet sheep and 2 are Shetlands  - a gimmer and a wether lamb, and Shetlands seem to fit your requirements perfectly unless I am totally missing the point.  Look  at the Shetland Society page http://www.shetland-sheep.org.uk/page.php?Plv=1&P1=6&P2=&P3=
> Is that any help? Will do a proper intro shortly on the intro page! And I support "latestarter" - do be careful not to accidentally copper poison your sheep, they are very sensitive.



 Girlies' Mum! Although you are an older member thank me 

There actually are a lot of Shetlands around here, and they do seem like great little sheep! Their wool isn't exactly what I am looking for, although I have used it, and it is a nice wool.


----------



## cedarhillfiberfarm (Dec 15, 2017)

Latestarter said:


> Always room for more good Sheeple here



Sheeple...I love it!


----------



## cedarhillfiberfarm (Dec 15, 2017)

secuono said:


> I've got Babydoll Southdown sheep.
> Most don't grow much wool, but a few breeders around the country are breeding for longer staple length, myself included.



How much wool do Babydolls usually produce? And does the longer staple length affect that much? 

I'm hoping to find a breed with high wool production, but Babydoll sheep seem so sweet!


----------

